# was Larry Johnson spossed to be a Allstar?



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't remeber....I remeber he was always my favorite player when i was like 7...I can rember always wearing his jersey...and never really got to see him play that much untill he was traded to Knicks....so was he spossed to be a allstar??


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

He was a very good player for awhile but then he got injuried. He did play in 2 all star games.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

YEa, in 93 and 95


----------



## I'm Just Saying (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jwick</b>!
> I can't remeber....I remeber he was always my favorite player when i was like 7...I can rember always wearing his jersey...and never really got to see him play that much untill he was traded to Knicks....so was he spossed to be a allstar??


LJ's game was a lot like Barkley at 6-5 he was very powerful and had extreme HOPS until he hurt his back. He rated very close to Sir Charles, very close.


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

*thanks*

i didn't no that he was in 2 all star games.....i can rember hearing that he was in 1...but not too.....and i didn't no that he was so closely rated to Barkley....


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

LJ was a beast before he got injured. He was one of the most fierce dunkers in the league. The back injury change his game tremendously, but I have to say that I respect the way he continued to work hard and atlered his game making himself an asset for the Knicks. In NY, he couldn't get up like he used to, but he sure could bang down the three ball when they needed it!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't LJ still getting a paycheck from the Knicks? Or is that Luc Longley? 




VD


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

those Hornet teams with Bogues, Johnson, and Mourning were always fun to watch, they were a team I liked more than others, I think Rex Chapman was also on this team? Other than the Bulls I thought this was one of the most exciting teams to watch...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Isn't LJ still getting a paycheck from the Knicks? Or is that Luc Longley?
> VD


Yes LJ is, not sure about Luc, I used to find it so funny when he did his L with his arms after hitting a 3. I used to do an L with my hand and stick it to the forehead of the Knick fans in the room after.

-Petey


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I always thought LJ was the most powerful PF when he was an allstar and before his injury. When he played in the post he was the Shaq of PF.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

LJ was very good until the back went out on him. I belive he would still be an all-star today if he hadn't got injured


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Larry Johnson had everything you could ask for out of a power forward, he had power, hops, good footwork etc. He also had tons of charisma, anybody else remember the Grandmama commercials for Converse.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Being a Knicks fan I was so exceited when I heard we first signed LJ. After watching him and Zo plow through the Eastern Conference being the quickest expansion team to go to playoffs, or whatever it was, it was time for them to split up. LJ came to NY getting a huge 7 year contract (If I remember correctly.) He was very impressive and I agree with the Barkley comparision, but with a better shot.

Unfortunetly LJ got injured, but I'll never forget that 4 point play he had, it was a beautiful thing. We're still paying LJ for 2 more seasons, I think, and someone said something about Luc Longley and we're still paying him also. So in two more years we lose both LJ and Houston's contract and maybe we can turn this thing around.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

grandmama was dope


----------

